# Aion Online Freezing at login screen



## curtbud (Sep 18, 2009)

So for about a week now I've been trying to log into aion online but the game freezes at log-in. I've read many other people complaining about the same issue. Is it doing this because the beta is now over or is there something wrong with my computer? If it's still doing this tomorrow it's gotta be something because today is the first day to be able to create a character ahead of time if you preorder, which I did.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello curtbud and welcome to TSF.

I think that since the beta is over, you can no longer connect to the game servers, but like you said, can still create a character.

To be sure, what is the error you get when trying to connect? It may just be a network glitch.


----------



## FreeNerd (Sep 16, 2009)

I checked with steam and that appears to be exactly the functionality they are providing right now. Text from the game info page pasted below.

""About the Game

Pre-purchase now and play early!

Pre-Select — Players who have pre-ordered Aion can login on the 18th at 12:00 PDT to pre-select their character name and choose a server. (Pre-selection ends at 9:00 AM PDT on the 20th)

Headstart — Aion's Headstart Early-Play program gives players an opportunity to explore, organize and progress through the game prior to the official launch. NA Headstart begins at 12:00 PM PDT on the 20th. EU Headstart program begins at 8:00 PM BST on the 20th.""


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Curtbud,

So if you live the -5gmt timezone it should be around 3 pm that the game will have full functionality. I will confirm what freenerd just said.


Preselection Server Status


> Preselection Server Status
> September 18, 2009 5:06 PM
> 
> (This article will be updated continually to reflect changes in server population and capacity adjustments)
> ...


----------

